# Arrest warrants issued for Ashfaq Kayani’s brother over land scam



## Devil Soul

*Arrest warrants issued for Ashfaq Kayani’s brother over land scam*
By News Desk
Published: July 18, 2016

The National Accountability Bureau (NAB) has issued arrest warrants for Kamran Kayani, brother of former chief of army staff (COAS) General (retd) Ashfaq Pervez Kayani, over his alleged involvement in the DHA City Lahore scam worth over Rs16 million.

“Kamran Kayani is accused of… corruption and corrupt practices under Section 9 NAB Ordinance 1999…,” read the warrant.

The DHA City project was launched in 2009, primarily to facilitate the families of martyrs, war wounded, and other armed forces staffers by allotting them small plots.

Kamran, owner of Elysium Holdings, and Hammad Arshad of Globaco, offered their services to facilitate DHA Lahore in carrying out the project by acquiring the necessary land.

Six years after the initial agreement, the accused have yet to deliver the plots to soldiers, families of martyrs and the general public.

*NAB arrests two retired military officers in DHA Islamabad scam*

This prompted DHA to lodge a formal complaint in January this year against Kamran and Hammad Arshad with NAB.

Arshad was arrested on allegations of corruption and corrupt practices, cheating the public at large and misappropriation of funds from Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Eagel star

That's good but not only armed person why no politician


----------



## jha

Counter move by NS ? Game getting interesting.


----------



## Kakaspai

jha said:


> Counter move by NS ? Game getting interesting.


RS is very clear about corruption.Remember he fired few generals over corruption charges.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Sick and tired of those who will view this as some sort of 'message' by RS to Nawaz.
RS is an honest General.He will go abouy his job and retire and then disappear( certainly not from people's hearts).That's all.


----------



## Paksanity

jha said:


> Counter move by NS ? Game getting interesting.




No, otherwise round. This only increases pressure to hold politicians accountable as well. Zardari and NS would land straight in jails if there is impartial accountability. He is already feeling the heat from Panama fiasco.


----------



## dadeechi

Kakaspai said:


> RS is very clear about corruption.Remember he fired few generals over corruption charges.



If You go after your own, you loose their support. This is probably the reason why RS is not getting an extension (from the government) or support to engineer a coup (from the corps commanders).


----------



## Kakaspai

dadeechi said:


> If You go after your own, you loose their support. This is probably the reason why RS is not getting an extension (from the government) or support to engineer a coup (from the corps commanders).


He would lose support of only those involved in the corruption and i think he should retire by his due time i am sure if Army can produce a general like him then it will make more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

Kakaspai said:


> He would lose support of only those involved in the corruption and i think he should retire by his due time i am sure if Army can produce a general like him then it will make more



Note that it only takes one to undo all RS has done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Selective punishment has become the trademark of the dysfunctional Pakistani state. 

Top PPP, PML N, PML Q, ANP, MQM, etc., leaders should go, as should every single corrupt General. They should add Mush to it too. 

Then we may be able to start fresh.


----------



## X-2.

Pmln gov is behind this especially saad rafuque but question is look who is talking 
Pmln Isnt making any tors even and don't want to face accountability so what's this is all about 
Nab cleared ishaq dar lol 
I hope they should Adopt equality


----------



## Sunan

brother of traitor Ashfaq kiani


----------



## hassamun

I never liked General Ashfaq...nonetheless, these guilty people should be dealt with harshly...


----------



## SilentSpeaker

What about "the facilitator", will they be caught? After all he did all the corruption when his brother was a serving army chief.


----------

